# New Slin protocol



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

This is a body building question for those out there worried about which way this board is heading.

I am reading more and more recently about the fact that long acting slin is the way to go. Now i used slin about 10 years ago when short acting was the favour for the reason that you could plan your carb intake around the 30 min and 90 min spike. Reading some threads by maxtiter on uki , i understand the logic behind using long acting slin but what i want to know is what protocol are people using regards gh and slin.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you been using this method for long?

Have you noticed a difference?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> ive been pming maxitir and chatting with pscarb,
> 
> i like this idea
> 
> ...


how much lanctus Von Swole??

I been using 20iu day

But put in 25iu this morn as worked late and feel skinny this morn,, actually better go eat:thumbup1:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Now this is a thread proper!!

Von Swole. of said 7lbs are you still relativly lean?

Hulk Swole. What you weighing at mo, me at 230lbs and for a fckin midget that aint bad and hows your slin intake goin


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Now this is a thread proper!!
> 
> Von Swole. of said 7lbs are you still relativly lean?
> 
> Hulk Swole. What you weighing at mo, me at 230lbs and for a fckin midget that aint bad and hows your slin intake goin


had couple of sh1t days, no eating due to owork and alpha thread PMSL...

Was around 238lb weekend,Feel lighter now but will "carb up" and weigh myself later...

Kept to 20iu, until added 25iu today for reasons stated, plus used to now, but pretty lean as using clen and t3 and gh too..

Was thinking of adding in fast acting slin Post workout at just 5iu as using 50mcg igf in torn arm then as well....

Might see what happens..

Not really eating solid food at mo, juts shakes and raw eggs and lucozade....


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Joe, reading uki maxtiter he say's that fast acting post w/o is of little or no use due to insulin spike from post w/o meal/drink etc, so why you gonna bother with that.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Joe, reading uki maxtiter he say's that fast acting post w/o is of little or no use due to insulin spike from post w/o meal/drink etc, so why you gonna bother with that.


because altho maxter is pretty clued up, some of his ideas (Not read all) dont make sense to me..

Now i KNOW i have made good gains with fast acting slin post workout and 1st thing in morning..

In fact greatest gains I made ever was when eating like a horse and putting in 10iu fast acting breakfast time and post workout..

I have also when needed to put weight on fast done 6-8iu of fast acting slin after every big meal and put on a few ks in a matter of 4 days..

All i know its worked for me before, so i will try again...

He knows more than me clearly but i KNOW what has worked for me, plus i have neer tried short and long acting slin together so will be experimenting on myself..

Considering the lowish aas im running worth a go IMO

VON SWOLE

I might try that 2:thumb:

PS

246lb OMG:lol: :lol:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> because altho maxter is pretty clued up, some of his ideas (Not read all) dont make sense to me..
> 
> Now i KNOW i have made good gains with fast acting slin post workout and 1st thing in morning..
> 
> ...


He is 7ft tall though

Also i agree with stick with what works for you.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm i been doing 8ius of gh and 10 ius of slin pwkout cant seem to have noticed anything TBH


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> ha ha 291 to 246 aint fun at all,,,, :confused1:
> 
> true i put on size doin pwo slin but i get fat too, i seem to be slowly gaining 2-3lbs a week with slow acting, with zero aas.
> 
> can u stay lean and gain with slin?


yes as i use with GH

Always on GH mate

Thought everyone was PMSL

10iu pwo

But 10iu every day at mo due to arm etc


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> yes as i use with GH
> 
> Always on GH mate
> 
> ...


Do you suffer any joint pain doing 10iu every day?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

laurie g said:


> hmmm i been doing 8ius of gh and 10 ius of slin pwkout cant seem to have noticed anything TBH


whats your diet like??

Do you really think your at and a level for such advance peptide usage..

Your dicing with death and by looks of avvi i seriously doubt your ready mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ps

try 10iu fast acting slin 1st thing in morn as well


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Do you suffer any joint pain doing 10iu every day?


nope...

Cissus and glucosamine cleared all up..

do get swollen hands and ankles on occasion

Thought was kidney probs at 1st









but realised was GH so stopped it just to check, Thank fck:beer:

lager for me tonight now:laugh:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

diets pretty good to be honest though still have a lot of biscuits my body is dead weird though hardly anything ever effects it- begining to think im super human.... just going to try to run though a wall!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> because altho maxter is pretty clued up, some of his ideas (Not read all) dont make sense to me..
> 
> Now i KNOW i have made good gains with fast acting slin post workout and 1st thing in morning..
> 
> ...


thats the way i use slin as well,in fact even now in my first few weeks of prep i will continue to use it in the same way altho i bring my dose down to 2x6iu.

I personally think this theory that the post workout shake/meal will blunt things so best to take smaler amounts of slin with meals thru out the day doesnt make sense,if its gner blunt it with post workout meal/shake then why isnt every other meal/shake gner blunt it?

i can see the point in taking smaller amounts with meals thru the day gains wise i just dont agree with the reason the post workout slin is rubbished,i am actually about to change my protocol for the remainder of the next 3 weeks to the smaller amounts several times a day (still keeping pwo shots as well) and also using glucophage two meals per day at 425mg per meal.

btw i also manage to gain well with slin whilst keeping lean,as i said i keep it in in the first several weeks of prep succesfully without getting fat


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> think ur body is natturally using its own insulin and gh post wo so ur extra use is not being noticed
> 
> *post ur hgh to me as u dnt now need it lol*


That would infact make me a supllier and a criminal, and you are in fact SOURCING

:ban:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> think ur body is natturally using its own insulin and gh post wo so ur extra use is not being noticed
> 
> post ur hgh to me as u dnt now need it lol


well when i stick ten iu in and feel super pumped to fck and then go hypo i reckon its doing something PMSL


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> think ur body is natturally using its own insulin and gh post wo so ur extra use is not being noticed
> 
> post ur hgh to me as u dnt now need it lol


thought youd left anyway scott? good think you didnt:blush:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

jw007 said:


> well when i stick ten iu in and feel super pumped to fck and then go hypo i reckon its doing something PMSL


LOL love slin pump

2*8 Iu a day fast acting for me atm. I jab 1 hour pwo tho as my body does make its own insluin and I like to take advantae of that fact with 100g dextrose 

I am a sugar junkie 

OOooo also I've been using a very nice self little mix to accompany my am jab

50gms corn flour

25gms eaa

5 g creatine mono

5g taurine

Edit- I forgot the following

-Greens or reds depends

- a whole lime (juice)

0.5g bi carb soda

The above 3 all help with alkalinity very nicely 

Gets you SWOLE.. all most alpha swole.. :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i use it an hour after training now and loving it.. only 5iu but will up it soon..

example:

6pm train

6:45 - shake with 50g WMS 50g whey, creatine etc - 435mg glucophage

8pm - 100g oats 5 eggs 30g whey 5iu slin straight after, haven't put on any extra fat and holding 235lbs and been off aas for months in fairly decent condition...

plus i've had no hypo's doing it this way


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Using 6iu with breakfast and 9iu PWO. Going to 10iu PWO from tomorrow.

Not noticing incredible gains to be honest I have gone hypo once by mistake so I'm sure it's legit. Currently running enough test with it to help it along but not seeing the gains others are talking about. Weight stuck at around 111kg's.

Going to try eat more.. if that's possible...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MXD said:


> LOL love slin pump
> 
> 2*8 Iu a day fast acting for me atm. I jab 1 hour pwo tho as my body does make its own insluin and I like to take advantae of that fact with 100g dextrose
> 
> ...


YUK

I got some for heartburn Tren gave me, you try gobbing in a desert spoon full of that fcker PMSL

went back to gaviscon:lol: :lol:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I used to do 10iu's post w/o and after every main meal and had no hypo issues, wasn't on any gear at all and was as strong as ever i was whilst on cycle. Other than that i felt i gained no extra weight i just didn't loose any.

Looking probably to do:

20 iu's long acting slin/day

10 iu's gh post w/o bilateraly on training days only (mon, tues, wed, fri)

When finances allow


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> hmm i used to use 10ius pwo and gained so it did something but i feel pumped all day with lantus...its great...


So are you saying that post w/o is not as efficient as first thing AM and last thing at night b4 bed?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> def not slin b4 bed bro, which was wat my quoted speech was about, not hgh
> 
> i use hgh am and pm before bed, igf after training
> 
> ...


whatever 251lb @6'3" man

How can you be gaining coming down from 294lb:whistling: :whistling:

net loss 43lb :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry swoley just messing


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Look Lipstick..... :blowme:
> 
> ha i went from 21st or just under, to 17st in 5 months,
> 
> ...


Woooah, dont have to keep telling people your Natty (not very Alpha mate), if you read the posts on here its all about diet and training so no excuse:whistling:

besides proviron is a steroid so your not,

also GH and slin and T3, hcg and nolv and clomid are on banned list so your not natty..

Not a critisism...Just an Observation:lol: :lol: :lol:

ps im sure you will be very SWOLE again soon (and tanned) :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Right i fear Jdub has been gotten to by an afc, he has appeared to turn on fellow alphas, forcing me to produce 1000mg of natural test just during this retort, it has registered on the richter scale!!!!
> 
> Leftson where have u taken Jw, :cursing:


Sh1t:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Sorry Von Swole Lankyston must have left a lasting impression....

DAMN BETA MIND.......GAMES

The Dark side.. its so....

Strong:cursing:

No more...

You have my Alpha Word

PeNCiL NecK

Damn it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been using the long acting slin (levemir) for 4 weeks now i feel comfortable on 15iu's and when i get the chance to be at home working for a while i will up it to 20+ i have gained 5lbs off cycle since starting the method i am at an all time off cycle high of 225lbs now i have gained a little bad weight but mostly water...

definitely the best way to use Slin for me no peaks or drops in BS so no force feeding the contents of the fridge to stave off hypo...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

so the best time to use slin is an hour after PW what do you think myr s as literally im feeling nothing taking 10 ius after wkout on a high carb/ protein shake the a meal an hour later what am i doing wrong is my body freaky and just deals with it by detroying it?

any comments ( sorry nibbsey feel like im hijacking your thread here)


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have been using the long acting slin (levemir) for 4 weeks now i feel comfortable on 15iu's and when i get the chance to be at home working for a while i will up it to 20+ i have gained 5lbs off cycle since starting the method i am at an all time off cycle high of 225lbs now i have gained a little bad weight but mostly water...
> 
> definitely the best way to use Slin for me no peaks or drops in BS so no force feeding the contents of the fridge to stave off hypo...


 So what is your protocol now Paul? I read your sticky on the subject but i feel now you would prob like to re-write.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i need to re-write that thread mate...

i take my slin with breakfast on workout days only this works very well for me....

Laurie just because you do not feel it does not mean it is not doing any good mate when you do feel slin you have taken to much


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes i need to re-write that thread mate...
> 
> i take my slin with breakfast on workout days only this works very well for me....
> 
> Laurie just because you do not feel it does not mean it is not doing any good mate *when you do feel slin you have taken to much*


Well said that man. Although it seems to be common place now, the use of slin can still be a precarious method for putting on mass. However i also think that the horror stories you hear of are few and far between and usualy from people who are a bit too gung ho about chemical and peptide use.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

nibbsey said:


> I used to do 10iu's post w/o and after every main meal and had no hypo issues, wasn't on any gear at all and was as strong as ever i was whilst on cycle. Other than that i felt i gained no extra weight i just didn't loose any.
> 
> Looking probably to do:
> 
> ...


I think that is a very good protocol, I still prefer to take my GH, IM post WO, with IGF.

I've used lots of short acting slin and definitely feel the long acting is better.

Went up to 35iu Lantus, trained, felt sick from training, (very normal for me), and did not have anything except 1 Syntha 6 shake all day til 5pm, and had no hypo symptoms, so from my experience it is very safe too.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes paul you are right good point that is how guys put themselves in a slin comma and never wake upim sticking at 10ius at the moment im not going to go mental- ill see what the boss has got me down for on me diet cant remember off hand


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I think that is a very good protocol, I still prefer to take my GH, IM post WO, with IGF.
> 
> I've used lots of short acting slin and definitely feel the long acting is better.
> 
> Went up to 35iu Lantus, trained, felt sick from training, (very normal for me), and did not have anything except 1 Syntha 6 shake all day til 5pm, and had no hypo symptoms, so from my experience it is very safe too.


 Thanks for that Nytol, what amount of gh do you use with that and do you ever do slin without gh?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I use 20iu (Kefei Blues), Post WO 3 x per week, I have found this to be optimal for me, and far better than 10iu per day.

If I was using pharma that dose would be dropped in half going by my little play with it.

But to start with I used 10/10 (short acting slin) post WO, and got good results from that too.

I used Insulin without GH many years ago, and was not very impressed.

The combo really is so much better than either alone.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I use 20iu (Kefei Blues), Post WO 3 x per week, I have found this to be optimal for me, and far better than 10iu per day.

If I was using pharma that dose would be dropped in half going by my little play with it.

But to start with I used 10/10 (short acting slin) post WO, and got good results from that too.

I used Insulin without GH many years ago, and was not very impressed.

The combo really is so much better than either alone.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Right then, to recap. Are we saying that GH can be taken in AM, post w/o or before bed and slin (long acting) should be taken in AM. If you feel the need to use fast acting slin then this should be taken after main meals although not exclusively as you might want to take it post w/o also. Am i also correct in thinking that slin - gh is usually on a 2-1 ratio as a rule of thumb!

Seems simple enough.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Fast acting slin Post WO is normally 1-1 ratio, 10/10, I've not used fast insulin for months, maybe a year?

With the long acting, you can take far more, so there is not a ratio, Max said doses up to 80iu are doable, mg:

Personally I am not convinced that there is a huge difference when you take the GH, but any local growth is welcome, so that is why normally I choose post WO.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Fast acting slin Post WO is normally 1-1 ratio, 10/10, I've not used fast insulin for months, maybe a year?

With the long acting, you can take far more, so there is not a ratio, Max said doses up to 80iu are doable, mg:

Personally I am not convinced that there is a huge difference when you take the GH, but any local growth is welcome, so that is why normally I choose post WO.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, i feel that what i had in mind myself has been somewhat vindicated by your knowledge on the matter and am happy that i understood/stand the way to ga about this protocol safely.

:thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> because altho maxter is pretty clued up, some of his ideas (Not read all) dont make sense to me..
> 
> Now i KNOW i have made good gains with fast acting slin post workout and 1st thing in morning..
> 
> ...


I have to agree, Ive been using 20-30iu's of levemir and also some glargine (spel) for 2 weeks now and I only now feel as "full" as I would with 10iu's slin with GH taken PWO 3 times per week.

I was told by AF to expect the "fullness" to take longer to appear than fast acting, but the appetite for me hasn't shot through the roof, unfortunately.

Max has some great idea's and theories, some like injecting AAS sub-c just seem a little odd to me though, but cannot fault him for coming up with new theories, protocols and ideas, its been good reading his psots and seeing new stuff/ideas developed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I will be using the long acting slin over the summer.

Is there a general rule to how many carbs need to be eaten throughout the day per iu? Obviously its not that high but if you keep your self on a fairly carb restricted diet how would it look?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> I will be using the long acting slin over the summer.
> 
> Is there a general rule to how many carbs need to be eaten throughout the day per iu? Obviously its not that high but if you keep your self on a fairly carb restricted diet how would it look?


Con, id honestly just keep diet as it is and have your dose b4 breakfast, no chance of going hypo with this stuff.....short acting needs a bit more attention paying though, but even that with GH is fairly doable :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Five-O said:


> Con, id honestly just keep diet as it is and have your dose b4 breakfast, no chance of going hypo with this stuff.....short acting needs a bit more attention paying though, but even that with GH is fairly doable :thumbup1:


 Sounds good mate:thumbup1:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m on 30iu,s levemere started on 8iu,s have it upon waking have brecfast go to gym come home eat steak sweet tato then sleep 3 hours.wake eat same again had no probs exept when i go above 30iu,s around the 8-9 hour mark i start to get the shakes.ALL my lifts have gone up i was doing 110 kg tbar rows.Now 140kg 7 reps.I,m eating like a bear fullest i,ve ever been and feel realy good.It took a couple of weeks to really kick in but i,m loving it.Short acting slin allways worry me when on it cause if i miss my second meal after shot i,m ****ed.With levemere no hastles as long as i,m feeding myself and if i miss a meal its not panic mode...


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

With the long acting insulin is there not an issue with the pancreas shutting down and the risk of becoming diabetic, just like teste shuts you down???

Im sure i read that somewhere once before....maybe its an old theory since proved wrong??


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> With the long acting insulin is there not an issue with the pancreas shutting down and the risk of becoming diabetic, just like teste shuts you down???
> 
> Im sure i read that somewhere once before....maybe its an old theory since proved wrong??


I would imagine that there is a greater risk with insulin insensitivity rather than a shutdown of one's own secretion.

J


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Joshua said:


> I would imagine that there is a greater risk with insulin insensitivity rather than a shutdown of one's own secretion.
> 
> J


Perhaps that too then....


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I dropped from 20ius of Levimer everyday, down to 15ius everyday as I was feeling mildly Hypo on some heavy deadlift days, but may increase.

Cant say ive had dramatic changes or anything especially great, but will carry on.

Dutch, you say you feel really pumped etc, are you sure this is the slin? How do you explain that the slin is giving you a pump?

Im also surprised that people are getting great strength gains, although I presume that no one out there has tried going on just slin?

Be interesting, as generally someone who is prepared to take slin is probably on a cocktail of other stuff to, so results can be a little clouded.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> With the long acting insulin is there not an issue with the pancreas shutting down and the risk of becoming diabetic, just like teste shuts you down???
> 
> Im sure i read that somewhere once before....maybe its an old theory since proved wrong??


Yes it is a myth mate.

Max on UKI explains it far better than I could.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

believe me there is lots of myths about slin and how it effects your body....look at the myth about T3 it is said that using T3 without tapering shuts down the thyroid gland for life although i have yet to speak to one Dr who will back that up....

like everything you have to use with caution, i only use the Levemir on training days i have found it gives me veery good pumps but have noticed if i have not eaten my usual amount of carbs(350ish) the pump is less....


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Just another quick question. Do you all advise that you use long acting slin every day or just on the GH days (training days)


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

another quick question to go with Nibbsey's one how long a period (ie weeks - months) can you take insulin for I have the long acting slin and will be taking it with HGH on just training days.. but I intend to stay on HGH all year long... as long as I stay in work...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

nibbsey said:


> Just another quick question. Do you all advise that you use long acting slin every day or just on the GH days (training days)


Ive been using mine now EoD and feel same fullness as ED tbh.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

musclemorpheus said:


> another quick question to go with Nibbsey's one how long a period (ie weeks - months) can you take insulin for I have the long acting slin and will be taking it with HGH on just training days.. but I intend to stay on HGH all year long... as long as I stay in work...


According to Max on UKI, you can run long acting indefinetely...........or for a very long time indeed without worrying about much.

The pancreas doesn't shut down like the HPTA does with AAS or the pituary (spel) with GH, so in fairness there shouldn't be long term probs.....but thats not gospel.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> believe me there is lots of myths about slin and how it effects your body....look at the myth about T3 it is said that using T3 without tapering shuts down the thyroid gland for life although i have yet to speak to one Dr who will back that up....
> 
> like everything you have to use with caution, i only use the Levemir on training days i have found it gives me veery good pumps but have noticed if i have not eaten my usual amount of carbs(350ish) the pump is less....


I have heard of someone who is now t3 dependent from using t3 for bodybuilding i dont know him personally close friend of a freind through bodybuilding.

I swear by insulin use and right now at my age i feel my natural testosterone is booming, i have done courses but nothin has kept weight and gained weight like insulin, i am at my leanest and heaveist lately with slin use alone, yet many people i know spend loads of money on steroids who are between 16-19 years of age who would be better of using slin imo and spend next to nothing.

I have not yet used long acting but plan to get some as mxd reccomends it and does his research.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nibbsey said:


> Just another quick question. Do you all advise that you use long acting slin every day or just on the GH days (training days)


i just use it on training days.....which is when i use my GH



musclemorpheus said:


> another quick question to go with Nibbsey's one how long a period (ie weeks - months) can you take insulin for I have the long acting slin and will be taking it with HGH on just training days.. but I intend to stay on HGH all year long... as long as I stay in work...


i will do it for 3months on my current protocol and will monitor my BG levels when i get my bloods done by the doc



standardflexer said:


> I have heard of someone who is now t3 dependent from using t3 for bodybuilding i dont know him personally close friend of a freind through bodybuilding.


this can happen if the person has a history in the family of Thyroid issues although i would like to know the doses he was on and for how long


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

standard flexer I understand what your saying but don't forget Insulin is dangerous..

coma's etc...

it is not a wise choice, I know a few fairly advanced trainers that have taken numerous courses but they still get confused with how many iu's in a ml..

I know one lad who took 50 iu's of IGf in one day... because he used a normal 2ml syringe and took .5ml instead of what I said is to take 5iu's in a standard insulin pin...

I worry about some people...like I say it's too dangerous to mess about with and I would also say it's an advanced drug..

at age 16-19 I would try and train naturally and get to your natural limits first...

build muscle naturally,

I see too many people jump on the steroid bandwagon straight away..

at a gym I used to train at there were lots of lads who looked big in clothes but when take there tops off were full of fat and water....not real quality muscle mass..

this is only my point of view...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i just use it on training days.....which is when i use my GH
> 
> i will do it for 3months on my current protocol and will monitor my BG levels when i get my bloods done by the doc
> 
> this can happen if the person has a history in the family of Thyroid issues although i would like to know the doses he was on and for how long


I will post as soon as I find find out mate as im interested aswell. i think he may have toldme doses but i forget so i will ask him and im pretty sure he was on like 6 weeks on 6 weeks off for about 4 years.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

musclemorpheus said:


> standard flexer I understand what your saying but don't forget Insulin is dangerous..
> 
> coma's etc...
> 
> ...


There is really no telling some people, i know a fair few people who dont care about muscle definition and dont care how much water they have they jus wanna look "big and mean" lol.

That lad doin the 50iu of igf must have money to burn lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I know a few fairly advanced trainers that have taken numerous courses but they still get confused with how many iu's in a ml..


If a person is incapable of getting their doses right, taking sufficient care and checking what they have done, they should stick to whey protein IMO. All sorts of things become dangerous in the wrong hands.

J


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

it's just that these lads are just used to shooting a couple of ml of sust and a couple of ml of deca ect...

especially if it's all amps it's just snap and inject...

most of them are big fellas and have only used Steroids nothing as advanced as peptides and insulin etc...but they have put on good muscle size on Milligrams...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Any idiot that injects and amount with no consideration to diet deserves to go hypo. Idiots..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

do you all cycle your long acting slin?

does lantus and glargine have the same effect?

and do you find you use les lng acting slin with more gains when you use hgh?

do any of you just use long acting slin without hgh?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dutch scott: is that 7ib gain just from long acting slin or hgh aswell? if so what dose hgh u using? any igf1 or t3 used?


----------



## furby (Jan 23, 2008)

DB said:


> i use it an hour after training now and loving it.. only 5iu but will up it soon..
> 
> example:
> 
> ...


 Hey DB

What time do you go to sleep ?? Are you not worried about the 5 hour rule or do you feel only 5iu doesn't warrant the 5 hour rule ??


----------

